# Why do Elgins Rule?



## Boris (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm asking in all seriousness.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm asking in all seriousness.




...please see my answer to this question in the "Elgin Rules" post. Thank you Boris!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 29, 2012)

*Elementary!*

They rule because I have them! In fact they rule so much that you even have people trying to date them!


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> They rule because I have them! In fact they rule so much that you even have people trying to date them!




So Brian says that they rule because they rule, and you say they rule because you have them. Well, I certainly can't argue with logic like that. Any tips on how I might be able to get a date with an Elgin. Do I need to go shopping for some new clothes or maybe do something with my hair?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 29, 2012)

I have it on good authority that a very large box of dark chocolate would be a good start.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 29, 2012)

*Hey Rocky!*

Boris - If you can't date an Elgin at least you have Natasha!

joe


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2012)

And just where might I have to send that box of chocolates, pray tell (as if I didn't know).


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> Boris - If you can't date an Elgin at least you have Natasha!
> 
> joe




Joe
I do have to agree, Natasha is HOT!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 29, 2012)

Well,
Having three lovely girly Elgins..I can only say that I would see it gets to the right girl!


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Well,
> Having three lovely girly Elgins..I can only say that I would see it gets to the right girl!




You'd sell out one of your girls for a box of chocolates? There's a word for that.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2012)

Body of work.

It's like asking why Michael Jordan was the best basketball player ever...body of work.

Chris


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 29, 2012)

I think that the respective bicycle makers that built Elgins for Sears, with the lions share going to Westfield and Murray, really put their best products forward when they got contracts to put the Elgin headbadge on their products. 

Viktor Schreckengost is another reason Elgins rule. I can't get my 'puter to copy a link but ya'll that don't know about him should google his name


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Elgin really pushed the edge of the envelope on styling.  It seems they have *more* than their fair share of stylish, distinctive, and memorable designs.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jan 31, 2012)

*Elgin styling*



dougfisk said:


> I think Elgin really pushed the edge of the envelope on styling.  It seems they have *more* than their fair share of stylish, distinctive, and memorable designs.




Hi  
  I had too comment. I do agree that elgin have great styling, but I was disappointed in the ride. I had a matched pair of elgins and they rode very hard no matter what i did. differant tires, grease the bearings, whatever.


----------



## chitown (Jan 31, 2012)

*Rulers of the showroom floor, not the streets*

So in conclusion:

ELGINS = ALL SHOW,  NO GO. 

Got it.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jan 31, 2012)

*wow*



chitown said:


> So in conclusion:
> 
> ELGINS = ALL SHOW,  NO GO.
> 
> Got it.




Wow! that was kind of harsh. I'm not personally into elgins but if thats what you like then thats all that counts. No offense to anyone.


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2012)

I see Dave is trying to take Harvies place and  stir up the Elgin guys.


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

vincev said:


> I see Dave is trying to take Harvies place and  stir up the Elgin guys.




Believe it or not, this was a serious question in the interest of widening my horizons. I'm not worthy of replacing Harvie and if nominated, I will not run.


----------



## chitown (Jan 31, 2012)

baronvoncatania said:


> Wow! that was kind of harsh.




I try to keep it light and try to add my sarcastic font to show my non seriousness. 

But seriously, having not owned one, I can only go off what others say or have experienced. I can also see how design can overtake the functional/mechanical aspects of a bike on some of these machines. Take the Evinrude. Not exactly a bike you would want to own if you were a kid on a block where the only thing you cared about was being faster than your friends. But I think the older motobikes are pretty close in geometry to other brands of the day.

But to generalize ALL Elgins is pretty difficult because of they were designed, built and sold by different companies using the ELGIN badge to market. Unless you are a collector who just collects Elgins. Which is cool too, mostly because of the variety.


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2012)

*believe it or not this was a serious question*

Dave,I believe your being serious but putting Dave Marko and serious in the same thread is an oxymoron.I believe you have lost your credibility on the CABE.LOL Really I DO believe you.LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 31, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm asking in all seriousness.



sit down and have someone call an ambulance, I think you have suffered a head trauma.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 31, 2012)

*It's because the name is so cool, just whisper it to youself..."Elgin"....
Oh and the bikes were ok too...*


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *It's because the name is so cool, just whisper it to youself..."Elgin"....
> Oh and the bikes were ok too...*




I was whispering it to myself until I lost count at 328 and then I stopped. But you're right, it did sound cool every time!


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you were whispering it to yourself.


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

vincev said:


> Glad you were whispering it to yourself.




Vince I need your phone number, I have to tell you something important!


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2012)

For real or are you setting me up for a Marko stunt?lol I think we found some one crazier than most when you read "icy roads" post.cant believe what i read.
whisper it slowly ELLLLGGGIIINNNN


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

vincev said:


> For real or are you setting me up for a Marko stunt?lol




I was going call you and see if I could break my Elgin whispering record of 328.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 1, 2012)

im taking my twinbar on a date tonight, we are going to Murrays, it will be a new departure for us but I just want to be up front with stewart and warner about my floating desire to visit the hub. 

I hate myself a bit more each time i read what i just wrote


----------



## Papajon (Feb 1, 2012)

*elgins rule?*

Leftys rode elgins-Right handed kids rode Schwinns.


----------



## Boris (Feb 1, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> im taking my twinbar on a date tonight, we are going to Murrays, it will be a new departure for us but I just want to be up front with stewart and warner about my floating desire to visit the hub.
> 
> I hate myself a bit more each time i read what i just wrote




Well then, I would suggest that you keep rereading your post. And do this thing up BIGTIME
P.S. I think I know the Murrays.


----------



## Boris (Feb 1, 2012)

Papajon said:


> Leftys rode elgins-Right handed kids rode Schwinns.




Oh, so that's the "Elgin Rule"


----------



## jwm (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an old Elgin pocket watch. It ruled in its time.

JWM


----------



## Boris (Feb 1, 2012)

jwm said:


> I have an old Elgin pocket watch. It ruled in its time.
> 
> JWM




They made compasses too* and for some unknown reason, I think this thread has lost it's direction.

*I made up that part about the compasses.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> im taking my twinbar on a date tonight, we are going to Murrays, it will be a new departure for us but I just want to be up front with stewart and warner about my floating desire to visit the hub.
> 
> I hate myself a bit more each time i read what i just wrote




You ROCK! that was great! I must be rubbin off on you guys!? (No nasty comments-Boris!)


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2012)

jwm said:


> I have an old Elgin pocket watch. It ruled in its time.
> 
> JWM




I live about 3 miles from where those Watches were made! maybe thats why I can relate to "Elgins"!
R=Radical
U=Unconventional
L=Legendary
E=Enjoyable
(RULE)


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 2, 2012)

please dont make me take a picture of myself dancing with my elgin...


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 2, 2012)

This is truly a great post!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> This is truly a great post!!




It might help if you showed a picture of your post. Don't worry Brian, I won't make any jokes about you rubbing off on it.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 2, 2012)

As soon as I hit 'submit reply' I realized that I had typed "post" and not 'thread'. super sorry here's a picture of my Elgin instead


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 2, 2012)

So does Elgin have a Elgin yet?


----------



## Papajon (Feb 2, 2012)

*elgins rule?*

Yes Dave-Thats the elgin rule. Isn't that what you meant for this thread to be about?


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

Papajon said:


> Yes Dave-Thats the elgin rule. Isn't that what you meant to this thread to be about?




Who knows anymore?


----------



## Papajon (Feb 2, 2012)

*elgins rule?*

I agree. Perhaps this thread should have started as Schwinns Rule-it would have definitely stayed on topic!


----------



## chitown (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I think this thread has lost it's direction.




OK Dave, you can borrow my ruler, but I'm not driving to Elgin until Sat. Hope this helps.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2012)

OK Marko,heres my plate I used until Indiana finally rrevoked it.Saying it was obscene.It took a few years.


----------



## Papajon (Feb 2, 2012)

*elgins rule?*

That isn't obscene-it's inspiring!


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope I didnt inspire Dave too much and thats why hes not on the forum right now.


----------



## Papajon (Feb 2, 2012)

*elgins rule?*

Now Dave might have an idea for the ultimate tag taylored for elgins-but I'll bet he's not yet speechless. I don't believe I can contribute anything further-last words-Schwinns Rule-Tag Cool(on an elgin)


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

chitown said:


> OK Dave, you can borrow my ruler, but I'm not driving to Elgin until Sat. Hope this helps.



Chris,
I'm sure this goes without saying, but that's needs to be a left handed ruler. I'm sorry to say that I won't be in Elgin on Saturday, so could you hang it on the post (the one with Brian's rub marks) in front of the Murrays. I'll pick it up on Sunday.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

vincev said:


> OK Marko,heres my plate I used until Indiana finally rrevoked it.Saying it was obscene.It took a few years.




You know what really pisses me off Vince? It's the fact that these bureaucrats think they can come right in, take your plate and force you to eat on regular china just like everybody else. Well Vince you're not just like everybody else, YOU'RE SPECIAL!!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

Papajon said:


> I agree. Perhaps this thread should have started as Schwinns Rule-it would have definitely stayed on topic!




That a fact!!!! And that's why the Schwinn rulers (right handed) have those little levels built right into them. At the slightest hint of going off-topic, the ruler quits working.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2012)

It took a few years.I wonder what convict made the plate and turned it in as an obscene saying.I thought cons didn't squeal.


----------



## Papajon (Feb 2, 2012)

*On the Level*

Dave, Are you talking Bike Distribution? If so-I could use a few of yours!


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

Papajon said:


> Dave, Are you talking Bike Distribution? If so-I could use a few of yours!




My Schwinn ruler isn't working. I won't have the Elgin ruler until Sunday afternoon. Can we talk then.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> As soon as I hit 'submit reply' I realized that I had typed "post" and not 'thread'. super sorry here's a picture of my Elgin insteadView attachment 40644




I guess he's the "apple" of your eye....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2012)

vincev said:


> OK Marko,heres my plate I used until Indiana finally rrevoked it.Saying it was obscene.It took a few years.




I'll give you $12.00 for that $20.00 bill!


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I'll give you $12.00 for that $20.00 bill!




Money Changing? IN THIS TEMPLE??????


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Money Changing? IN THIS TEMPLE??????




Shirley you, wouldn't be in a Temple?


----------



## Papajon (Feb 2, 2012)

*Fair and Balanced*



Dave Marko said:


> My Schwinn ruler isn't working. I won't have the Elgin ruler until Sunday afternoon. Can we talk then.




That's cool-My panther can coast from "here to Sunday"-nighty night


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is Elgins Elgin.


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Shirley you, wouldn't be in a Temple?




Brian, I'm only doing this to make you happy "Please don't call me Shirley"


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Here is Elgins Elgin.




Thats a sweet ride! Now as he gets bigger you'll need to keep up.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 14, 2012)

*1897 catalog page*

Please read the attached, pretty crazy. A good argument to why Elgins Rule.
 8 1/2 pounds of gold, hundreds of gem stones. Wow!
Batman and Robin would dig this tandem


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks man, cool piece of history there!!! Now everyone is gonna want to find one of these special bikes!


----------



## bike (Aug 14, 2012)

*This is NOT sears elgin...*



Balloontyre said:


> Please read the attached, pretty crazy. A good argument to why Elgins Rule.
> 8 1/2 pounds of gold, hundreds of gem stones. Wow!
> Batman and Robin would dig this tandem




but elgin bike co of elgin ill- Don't know if sears bought the name or more likely in the day would have just sold it as the other elgin was prob out of business by then.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

Elgin in Elgin was in business till 1908.


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Bri for resurrecting one of the dumbest threads of the year.lolI had to reread it and If we had a trophy for "dumbest of the year" this would be in the finals.Too bad Boris will probably see this and insert some useless ,meaningless comment. Hmmm... maybe we should have an award every year. This might rate with the thread where Boris bored us to death with his idiotic plumbers story.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

..it's not a bad thread, I seen lots worse!!!


----------



## Boris (Aug 14, 2012)

vincev said:


> Thanks Bri for resurrecting one of the dumbest threads of the year.lolI had to reread it and If we had a trophy for "dumbest of the year" this would be in the finals.Too bad Boris will probably see this and insert some useless ,meaningless comment. Hmmm... maybe we should have an award every year. This might rate with the thread where Boris bored us to death with his idiotic plumbers story.




Just be thankful that I didn't start a "Why do Clownfish Rule" thread. Or maybe a "Pity the Poor Sea Anemone" thread.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 14, 2012)

bike said:


> but elgin bike co of elgin ill- Don't know if sears bought the name or more likely in the day would have just sold it as the other elgin was prob out of business by then.




Yes, The catalog pic is from the 1897 Elgin Cycle CO. I bet Sears bought the name or designs or both. See attached clip of 1908 Sears Catalog, the description of the bike implies that Sears was selling these bikes for years, probably a marketing gimmick, or really Elgin Cycle bikes sold through Sears. Who knows


----------



## Butch (Aug 14, 2012)

Sears still does the same thing. My wife works at Whirlpool and Sears is one of their customers. Actually a lot of the Kenmore, KitchenAid  lines are higher end than the Whirlpool line. They share many of the same components but in some cases the Kenmore has more stylish features. I'm sure that was Sears plan with Elgin bikes, just trying to compete with everyone.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Actually, Schwinns Rule*

Didn't Princess Diana get mad when she found out that not all rulers have twelve inches?


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got an Elgin watch, does that count?


----------



## Ranger Dan (Aug 20, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> They rule because I have them! In fact they rule so much that you even have people trying to date them!




I haven't read much of this thread yet, but was prompted to mention upon reading this that there's a dated figure in the old blues song, "Walking Blues":

She got a
Elgin movement from her head down
to her toes
Break in on a dollar most any-
where she goes, ooo oooooooooo
To her head down to her toes
spoken: oh honey​
I think he was talking about the watch movement, though.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 2, 2013)

*Why do Elgins Rule?!!*

Ruler of the free world rode an Elgin.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Ruler of the free world rode an Elgin.




That is freakin' badass!!!! Maybe I'll be president someday too...


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Ruler of the free world rode an Elgin.




...YEA! and he coulda rode ANY bike he wanted!!!!


----------



## dougfisk (May 2, 2013)

I think there is a picture of him on a Schwinn lightweight as well.


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

...I like that he used "Schwinn" and "lightweight" together.....


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

Today is May 2nd..... poop on Schwinn day.  Feb. 29th is poop on Elgin day.....


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Ruler of the free world rode an Elgin.




Just think, that Twin Bar is probably still out there somewhere, anybody have Nancy's phone #?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

Good one Bri!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Just think, that Twin Bar is probably still out there somewhere, anybody have Nancy's phone #?




I'll ask her at the next Save the Elgins fundraiser.


----------



## spoker (May 3, 2013)

*elgin*

Why do the bike racks on short buses say ELGIN ONLY!!!!!!


----------

